# Initiated Tonight



## DJGurkins (Mar 26, 2013)

I was initiated into floresville AF & AM#515 tonight. What a wonderful experience. Thank you to all my brother's for making this a wonderful life changing night. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats Brother! I'm so glad we were able to be a part of you starting your journey. Keep seeking more Light! It only gets better from here. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations in starting your travels. I wish you a Blessed journey. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations brother, and welcome!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Belcher (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations brother,  it gets a lot better.


----------



## Brother (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats. Your work has just started. Be diligent in your travels.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Brothers. I had to wake up early (or late however you want to call it 230am) in order to prepare my sleep schedule for leaving on my run to Atlanta Ga. tonight at 1230am. That gave me plenty of time for contemplation on the events of last night. The more I contemplate it the more questions I come up with, at the same time the more I realize that I should have started this journey long ago. Like I was told last night its not how late in life that you start the journey, you just need to start.


----------



## widows son (Mar 27, 2013)

There are many more memorable moments to come brother! Congrats!


----------



## Daniel Mosmeyer (Mar 27, 2013)

Bro. Gurkins, the pleasure was all ours. It was great taking part in your initiation. It's been some time since we have had an initiation (I think I was the last one)...


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats on your initiation into our ancient & honorable fraternity.
great to have you as a brother !!!!


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations Brother


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone on this site for being so helpful. It is also refreshing to see people debate without having to resort to anger and name calling. True brotherhood in action. Great site and fraternity 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (May 29, 2013)

Last night I was examined on the 1st part of my Entered Apprentice Exam. Passed but not without a little pucker factor. Wow I didn't think I would be nervous but there I sat creating a pyramid out of the seat cushion. LOL. Seriously I was nervous but passed without to much trouble. Now on to part 2 & 3. My mentor wants to do both together.


----------



## Belcher (May 29, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> Last night I was examined on the 1st part of my Entered Apprentice Exam. Passed but not without a little pucker factor. Wow I didn't think I would be nervous but there I sat creating a pyramid out of the seat cushion. LOL. Seriously I was nervous but passed without to much trouble. Now on to part 2 & 3. My mentor wants to do both together.



the 2&3 are rather short. keep on track. the best is yet to come...... the better you learn the 
ea. the easier the fc and mm will be.    just remember that every brother in that room went through
the same thing you are.


----------



## JKC84 (May 29, 2013)

Congrats brother! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mrbizzy6000 (May 29, 2013)

Congrats


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (May 29, 2013)

Congrats!! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brenon brown (May 30, 2013)

Congrats my bro.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Brothers. Another Brother was passed to FC the same night. I couldn't watch but it was nice to be there and congratulate him on passing his exam.


----------



## Roy Vance (Jun 2, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> Last night I was examined on the 1st part of my Entered Apprentice Exam.



My mentor was one of the "old fashioned" guys, and made me learn the whole thing. He told me that a man could turn it in a section at a time if he wanted to. He also told me that I didn't want to. LOL. He said, "You get more out of it if you learn it all together." I turned in all three sections in one night and they called a meeting for the next week and put the FC on me. I'm here to tell ya, this man was tough, but I will always be thankful that he did it the way he did it, because just shortly after that my work schedule changed and everything went haywire for a while.


----------



## John Schnitz (Jun 2, 2013)

I am making my student turn in all three sections at one time. I feel that it will be this wed. Night really excited about it. He text me earlier and told me he was having dreams and real nervous. I told him to pray that God will illuminate his mind and calm his nerves.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## IJON (Jun 2, 2013)

Here in Alabama I turned in my EA and a new brother got to watch me turn in , the next week I was passed to FC on 5/1 then I studied like a fervent beast with my mentor out of town for 2 weeks out of may. long story short I was raised 5/29 and now will learn my MM and turn in as soon as possible I was told I did not have to turn in the MM in Alabama. However I'm turning in no matter what



Congrats and welcome 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 2, 2013)

I turned in all three sections at the same time and am making my EAs do the same. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

